# Hobbyist bottling tank suggestions?



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Matt:

I made and used a homemade honey bottling tank for 3 seasons before I bought a water-jacketed Maxant tank. I don't have pictures of the actual one that I used, but I do have pictures of a prototype I built while I was waiting on the stainless parts I ordered to arrive. The ball valve in the picture is brass. You will need to use stainless steel, not brass. Stainless steel is pretty pricey. You may pay as much as $20 for it. The interior picture is an old galvanized junction box nut. Do not use galvanized anything with honey. I ordered a stainless steel nut that I used with honey. I also have an o-ring on the inside of the bucket and an o-ring on the outside of the bucket. I put a very thick layer of silicone on the outside of the bucket that you can see in the picture. The rest is PVC. 

This set up worked well for three years and was working just fine the day I "retired" it for the Maxant. I bottled between 700lbs - 1200 lbs. a season with it. 

















EDIT: Just found some pics of the bucket with the stainless parts added:


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Why not get a good grade polyetelyne barrel. You can install a drain on it just like the bucket. Can get them in various sizes. I think 35 to 40 gal. Is the normal. Will last a lifetime. Most of the cost 15-20.00 each. Usually co ops sell an for cattle feed bins. Wash em, and ready for your valve install.


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

Hello Matt,

I have deep dislike for plastic and prefer stainless steel.

We got two SS cook pots (make sure, if you do, that you buy two without sandwiched bottoms!). One is 13" ID, the other is 11". I put them on a turkey cooker tripod whit flame regulator. See below.






























I should have turned the images, but I guess you see what I mean. BTW, the valve is 3/4".


----------



## Matt_inSC (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions, folks.
I located (Glorybee.com) some decent looking stainless bottling tanks for the $100 - $125 range (with honey gate) and I think we'll give one of those a try. No doubt we could make our own for less $$ but dad and I have no shortage of projects already underway so we're going to redirect some of this season's honey money to a purchased tank.


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

I am not certain how much you want to spend but Maxant makes excellent tanks. I use their 16 gallon tank with dripless valve.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

What Plannerwgp said. It saves a lot of headaches having a water jacket. It will pay for it self. Plus they hold their Value.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

MAXANT MAXANT MAXANT. Don't waste your money on the others. I have two 500 lbers. The first we bought was back in 1978 and the others in 1999. Both are still running in my operation today. They don't do just honey. I melt my capping each year (4000+ lbs) I bottle up 10,000+ lbs a year, and mix all my syrup with them. Only wish I had gone to a 1000 lbers on my second one. They will make your job must easier. Maxant has had my business for over 40 years.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I bought the 300 lbs (25 gallon) Maxant last season and have not regretted it a day. But I understand the OP wanting to do something a little lighter on the wallet. Maxant sells a quality product -- but it is definitely at a quality price.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Appreciate the words!


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I bought a 16 gallon Maxant bottling tank with the no (one) drip valve and have been kicking myself ever since, don't buy it, you will be sorry!!

Please buy a bigger one from Maxant, the little 16 gallon will run out too fast. Best product on the market! Good fit and finish, looks good and works good.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

G3farms said:


> with the no (one) drip valve


You made me laugh with that. Everybody who uses one knows exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

I would appreciate it if you could explain in detail how you melt your cappings and how you make your syrup.
Thanks


The Honey Householder said:


> MAXANT MAXANT MAXANT. Don't waste your money on the others. I have two 500 lbers. The first we bought was back in 1978 and the others in 1999. Both are still running in my operation today. They don't do just honey. I melt my capping each year (4000+ lbs) I bottle up 10,000+ lbs a year, and mix all my syrup with them. Only wish I had gone to a 1000 lbers on my second one. They will make your job must easier. Maxant has had my business for over 40 years.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Plannerwgp For wax you pull the no drip bottling valve. And put a ball valve on. An turn it on and heat it to around 140deg. For surup put water in tank heat add sugar. Stir. Done. In fact I bought a. 16 gallon just for miscellaneous chores like this.


----------

